# Scratched Screen, Will This Fix?



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

I scratched my screen, and was thinking about trying to replace it.

Will this fix?

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

How bad did you scratch your screen?! And, yes that should work.


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> How bad did you scratch your screen?! And, yes that should work.


not bad, but its right in a spot where my thumb grazes the scratch most everytime i use the phone. and I'm a little ocd about these kinds of things


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

noisufnoc said:


> not bad, but its right in a spot where my thumb grazes the scratch most everytime i use the phone. and I'm a little ocd about these kinds of things


I would say buy this (The Ultra Fine): http://www.sgpstore.com/cell-phone/...-screen-protector-steinheil-ultra-series.html

I had a scratch on my screen and with this covering it no matter how hard I try I cannot tell it's there. Also, it further protects your screen. Also, its cheaper.


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I would say buy this (The Ultra Fine): http://www.sgpstore.com/cell-phone/...-screen-protector-steinheil-ultra-series.html
> 
> I had a scratch on my screen and with this covering it no matter how hard I try I cannot tell it's there. Also, it further protects your screen. Also, its cheaper.


gonna give it a try, thank you sir. +1 internets to you


----------



## msjohnson2868 (Jun 18, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I would say buy this (The Ultra Fine): http://www.sgpstore.com/cell-phone/...-screen-protector-steinheil-ultra-series.html
> 
> I had a scratch on my screen and with this covering it no matter how hard I try I cannot tell it's there. Also, it further protects your screen. Also, its cheaper.


+1 on that too. I do repairs on screens and dread having to do one on an HTC device. The adhesive they use almost always has to be completely removed from the frame, and when you add new adhesive to put the new screen on it hardly ever works like you want it to. The only way I would recommend you to go with a new screen would be to pay a few extra bucks and find a sceen that includes the front face already attached.

If you decide to do that, look up gadgetFix on ebay.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## .ZIP (Jul 15, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> I would say buy this (The Ultra Fine): http://www.sgpstore.com/cell-phone/...-screen-protector-steinheil-ultra-series.html
> 
> I had a scratch on my screen and with this covering it no matter how hard I try I cannot tell it's there. Also, it further protects your screen. Also, its cheaper.


agreed! my ultra crystal vanished the scratch I had on mine. And the color looks more vivid on top of that.


----------



## Basis (Jun 15, 2011)

msjohnson2868 said:


> +1 on that too. I do repairs on screens and dread having to do one on an HTC device. The adhesive they use almost always has to be completely removed from the frame, and when you add new adhesive to put the new screen on it hardly ever works like you want it to. The only way I would recommend you to go with a new screen would be to pay a few extra bucks and find a sceen that includes the front face already attached.
> 
> If you decide to do that, look up gadgetFix on ebay.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yeah I just tried this on a TB and the results were not good. Lcd ended up with lines in it and the touchscreen barely worked. Bought the phone from craigslist for $60 and the screen from gadget fix for $15 but ended up turning it into insurance so now have a brand new TB for $175 all together. In other words I'd go with the screen protector too.


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

Here is an excellent review from a user that recently replaced his screen > http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?2435-Cracked-screen/page3


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

i replaced the screen on my friend thunderbolt and holy hell i'll never do that again. way to hard


----------



## noisufnoc (Jun 17, 2011)

Finally installed the screen protector, and while its still somewhat visible, the scratch is significantly less annoying. That screen protector was really easy to install too. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

Good to hear. A little tip for doing these delicate types of repairs is to do them in a bathroom with a hot shower running. The steam greatly decreases the chance that you end up with dust or other contaminants where they're not supposed to be... Makes putting a screen protector on cleanly much easier as well.


----------

